# Eure anderen Hobbys?



## Fie (31. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht´s aus Ladies. Was habt ihr für Hobbys?

Und gibt es Bilder davon?

Ich fang mal an: Aquaristik und Streetfighter bauen.







Das ist deshalb nicht gefüllt, weil es oben undicht ist.






Das stand mal im Schlafzimmer. Ich habe von 4 Aquarien auf 2 reduziert.
Das hätte auch etwas Wasser vertragen können 






Alle Fische hier reinzustellen, wäre etwas zuviel 

Und nun mein motorisiertes Umbauprojekt, was aber lange noch nicht fertig ist. Ich bin grad dabei, die Elektrik neu  zu verlegen. Und neue Benzinschläuch braucht sie auch, mein dickes Stück Eisen 











und bitte nicht meckern, die ist noch lange nicht fertig!


Die liegt zerlegt rum







Mit freundlicher Genehmigung

Micha


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Juni 2010)

..meine hunde, meine wellis, gut essen geh´n - und sonst nur mtb , mtb und nochmal mtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Aber wo ich bin sag ich nicht (nein nicht vorne ganz groß)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2010)

ui, das ist aber ein sehr gegensätzliches Hobby!


----------



## Fie (1. Juni 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ui, das ist aber ein sehr gegensätzliches Hobby!



In der Tat, ziemlich cool aber. Das sieht nach Oboe aus. Wenn sie zu den Spielerinnen mit Oboe gehört. Oder grauhaarig mit Bart?


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

wow, ein instrument richtig gut spielen würd ich auch gern können, bei mir hats nur für blockflöte gereicht. 
und micha, bei dir ist aber auch abwechslung drinne. 
ich spiel gern computerspiele, an der wii, an der ps3 oder mit meinem iphone, aber meist reicht es nur für letzteres, weil ich entweder arbeite, mich mit meiner tochter durch die schule quäle oder eben auf meinem heißgeliebten hirsch sitze.


----------



## Fie (1. Juni 2010)

Danke JarJar und trotzdem ist mir langweilig.

Stimmt, mit der Wii spiel ich auch gerne, aber nur am WE bei einer Freundin. Das komplette Fitnessprogramm oder MarioKart.
Backgammon liebe ich und sämtlich Spiele, die wir so an den WEs druchspielen.
Von Computerspieln lass ich die Finger weg, sonst komm ich da nicht mehr von los.
Schlagzeug habe ich mal gelernt und Klavier und E-Bass würde ich gerne auch noch beherrschen. Schweißen will ich können!!!
Ach es gibt so Vieles!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Juni 2010)




----------



## MelleD (1. Juni 2010)

Mh, andere hobbies...
an meinem mtb rumbasteln 
Ansonsten essen ist super, bücher verschlinge ich, und dazu noch nen Glas Wein, dann ist der Abend einfach entspannend.
Dann noch so mädelstypische Hobbies, geh gerne shoppen, quatsch mir gerne die Seele ausm Leib, setz mich im Sommer gerne draussen bei nem Eis hin und läster (ja, ich weiß, böse )...
Oh, Kaffee trinken, gilt das als Hobby? 
Ich seh meinen Job schon fast als Hobby, weil ich ihn einfach gerne mache.


----------



## schnuess (1. Juni 2010)

Morgäähn!



Da verbinde ich fast alle Hobbies:

www.unterwegs-im-traummobil.de

Ich liebe Frankreich, Fred Vargas, John Irving, ACDC, Depeche Mode, Metallica..............

Zudem ist das noch ein Hobby:


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

wow, coole page.  hab nur ein bissi rumgeschnust grad, werd ich mir aber noch genau ansehen. 
also so gesehen: ich liebe die berge, würd am liebsten in österreich wohnen, und fahr von daher auch ski und ich bergwandere. 
sind das jetzt hobbys oder spochtarten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnuess (1. Juni 2010)

Hey Bings...

danke-ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig, fehlt mir momentan die Zeit für. Sitze ja nur noch auf dem Heimtrainer oder Cube...


LG

schnuess


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

ja, das hab ich gesehen, aber das macht doch nix.


----------



## schnuess (1. Juni 2010)

Naja


Übrigens ist Bergwarndern und Skifahren eindeutig Sport
Ski gefahren bin ich jaaahrelang im Winter in der Nähe von Lofer.

Hach-scheeeee war´s


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

was mir richtig gut gefällt, du hast überall was dazu geschrieben. ich hab mir den link jetzt gespeichert, nächste woche hab ich wieder nachtdienst, da werd ich mir das alles mal ganz genau durchlesen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Äh, ja gegensätzlich und NEIN keine Oboe, unsere Oboisten sind auf diesem Bild gar nicht zu sehen! Zusehen sind Klarinette, Bassklarinette, Fagott und Trompeten. 

Und gegensetzlich ist eigentlich ganz gut, bei zu schlechtem Wetter und im Winter komme ich dann eben mehr zum üben  . Sonstige Hobbys:

Tauchen (ja selbst gemacht):







Und fotografieren:


----------



## Fie (1. Juni 2010)

Klarinette war eigentlich mein erster Gedanke, sah aber für mich wie ne Oboe aus. Fagott kenne ich 

Du hast Diskus? Ich liebe Schmerlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Klarinette war eigentlich mein erster Gedanke, sah aber für mich wie ne Oboe aus. Fagott kenne ich
> 
> Du hast Diskus? Ich liebe Schmerlen



Das ist ein Maskenfalterfisch der mir letztes Jahr im Frühjahr im Roten Meer (Makady Bay) auf 20 Meter vor die Linse geschwommen ist. Hätte mein Mann nicht so genial die Taucherlampe draufgehalten würde man die schönen Farben gar nicht sehen!


----------



## swe68 (1. Juni 2010)

das da:









fotografieren 

und laufen.


----------



## Fie (1. Juni 2010)

Jesses, heute liege ich wohl zu oft daneben. Ich lass es sein.
Salzwasser (hoff ich doch, dass es ein Salzwasserfisch ist, der trotzdem aussieht wie ein Diskus, aber es wohl dieses große Bild nur so erscheinen läßt)  ist nicht mein Ding! Und tauchen kann ich auch nicht, würde ich vor Angst..


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Mit dem Tauchen ist es wie mit Trails, wenn man sich mal überwunden hat...

Ich bin aber auch da eher ein Hasenfuss, es muss nicht tief sein ich will was sehen, ein schönes Riff, viele Fische und 10 - 20 Meter und ich habe alles was ich brauche.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Juni 2010)

@ Bergradlerin: Hey, du kannst kiten? Cool....
Bin früher viel gesurft, später dann auf´s Tauchen umgestiegen, das lässt sich besser planen. Aber nur im warmen Wasser


----------



## BineMX (1. Juni 2010)

Respekt Mädls!!!  Da sind so einige Sachen dabei die für mich nix wären... 
Tauchen...  bin zwar ne Wasserratte aber krieg schon Panik wenn ich nur ne Schlingpflanze an den Zehen spür... 
Schlagzeug...  Cool!! Bin leider bekennender Unmusikalist!!  Angeblich pfeif ich sogar falsch.... 
So schöne Foto´s würd ich auch mal gern machen... nur nicht so gaaanz weit oben und gaaaanz tief unten 
Und wie Schnuess bin ich auch Wohnmobilistin... praktisch ein Vagabund!! Sitz ich im Womo und es geht irgendwohin, meist zu Rennstrecken oder an unsren geliebten Gardasee,  bin ich schon zufrieden!! 
Bücher verschlinge ich auch... schon seit zarter Kindheit. 
Und wenn ich nicht auf dem Radl sitze oder lese dann bin ich so unterwegs:


----------



## MelleD (1. Juni 2010)

RESPEKT!!!
Schönes Bild btw...
Und schöne Kombi haste an


----------



## BineMX (1. Juni 2010)

Jepp, ich mag und steh zu pink.. und rosa und bunt überhaupt!!! 
aahh.. seh schon Melle auch!!  schöne FoxKombi hast du da ebenfalls!


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

ich geh dann mal (ein)packen...


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Wohin gehts?


Ich bin ab 13 Juli 2 wochen in Lanzarote, hab natürlich ein MietMTB, noch wer hier auf Lanza?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna94 (1. Juni 2010)

Huhu , 
neben dem biken , ist das mein Hobby : Hundesport 










zwar nicht in Action aber egal .

@ActionBarbie viel Spaß auf Lanzarote .
LG Anna


----------



## swe68 (1. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Wohin gehts?
> 
> 
> Ich bin ab 13 Juli 2 wochen in Lanzarote, hab natürlich ein MietMTB, noch wer hier auf Lanza?



von mir auch viel Spass!
Ich bin in Kürze in Andalusien, zwischen Küste und Sierra Nevada. Wir haben da noch eine offene Rechnung mit dem Mulhacen. 
Bikes bleiben daheim, mieten werden wir auch nicht. Höhenmeter werden zu Fuß gesammelt.


----------



## nikl69 (1. Juni 2010)

wenn ich noch Zeit hab, sitz ich ganz gern hier drauf. Da ich aber bekennende Schönwetterfahrerin bin, hab ich echt Probleme bei diesem sc... Wetter


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2010)

anderes Hobby?
Ich muss feststellen, seit ich so viel bike, müssen die zurückstecken 

Vernachlässigt werden: meine Vespa, mein smart roadster, meine Kameras (Wobei sich die Fotografie doch ganz gut mit dem Biken vereinen lässt) und (meist leider nur) 1 Woche im Jahr gehe ich gern snowboarden  Ab und zu versuche ich mich mit dem Surfbrett, aber mangels windigem See ist das auch leider seeeehr selten. 
Ich glaube ich sollte mal nach Süddeutschland ziehen, da klappt das alles bestimmt besser


----------



## LB-Biker (1. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Aber wo ich bin sag ich nicht (nein nicht vorne ganz groß)



Darf ich raten?
Die dritte in der ersten Reihe, neben dem älteren Herrn?

MfG


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

falsch


----------



## Twinkie (1. Juni 2010)




----------



## 1000grad (1. Juni 2010)

und viele mehr  verdammt ich brauch mehr Wochentage!!


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2010)

hmmm, Bilder gibt's aktuell keine, aber meine Wohnung spricht Bände 












und wenn's klappt lege ich mir gerade noch ein anderes Hobby zu




Führerschein ist in Angriff genommen, Gefährt fehlt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (2. Juni 2010)

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen für´n Schein!! Das klappt schon!!


----------



## Fie (2. Juni 2010)

Cool scylla

vielleicht bin ich schon diese Woche wieder unter den Bikerinnen mit Motor 

Das richtige Moped wird schon gefunden. Kommt drauf an, welche Vorlieben du vom Äußeren her und Fahrstil hast. Aber bitte keinen Cruiser, die sind so häßlich und viele bezeichnen die dann auch noch als Chopper. Da bekomm ich Anfälle!

Viel Glück für den Führerschein!


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Cool scylla
> 
> vielleicht bin ich schon diese Woche wieder unter den Bikerinnen mit Motor
> 
> ...



Keine Angst, bei Choppern/Cruisern bekomme ich auch Brechreiz... und ganz unwillkürlich den Gedanken an schmuddelige, bierbäuchige Harley-Fahrer aus schlechten Amifilmen 

mein Traum wäre die Schönheit hier:




... muss nur noch kräftig sparen


----------



## Fie (2. Juni 2010)

Mit der Wahl bin ich einverstanden


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Die Begeisterung für Zweirädriges mit Motor kann ich nachvollziehen, wollte früher selbst den Führerschein dafür machen. Aber mittlerweile denke ich, egal wie vorsichtig und auch vernünftig man fährt, wenn da ein bescheuerter Autofahrer nicht ganz bei Sinnen ist zieht man immer den kürzeren ...

Klar ist das beim Rad auch so, aber da fahre ich zumindest nicht überwiegend auf autobefahrenen Straßen


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Aber wo ich bin sag ich nicht (nein nicht vorne ganz groß)



Hier

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Oejbjk_z4&feature=related"]YouTube- The Witch And The Saint[/nomedia]

die Musik zum Bild (vorsicht, symphonische Blasmusik ist nicht jedermans Sache)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> YouTube- The Witch And The Saint
> 
> die Musik zum Bild (vorsicht, symphonische Blasmusik ist nicht jedermans Sache)



Sehr schön! Spielst Du jetzt Klarinette oder "Fagott-sei-Dank" 

Hallo Scylla!
Tolle Wahl, die 1200er R  Ein Bekannter von mir fährt sie und ist sehr zufrieden.

Meine Diva hat fast den gleichen Motor, ist aber leichter und wirft mich manches Mal einfach ab :





Grüße!


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Das:


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juni 2010)

Ah, jetzt sehe ich Dich auf dem Photo, zweite Reihe xtes Pult 
Spaß beiseite, ein Baßklarinette, oder?
Habe mal Bernd Konrad Baßsaxophon spielen gehört und gesehen, das war krass!


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Ja, das ist eine Baßklarinette, irgendwann vor 8 Jahren hat mich die Sucht der tiefen Töne ergriffen und ich hab dann doch diese Investition gewagt, die einem Autokauf gleich kommt. 

In unserem Orchester haben wir den seltenen Luxus, dass wir zu zweit sind.

Bernd Konrad ist Jazzer, ganz andere Richtung und gaaaanz andere Liga


----------



## BineMX (2. Juni 2010)

@Votex: wo du immer rumfährst mit deinem feinen Gerät!!  
@scylla: gute Wahl  BMW ist eigentlich (fast) immer gut egal ob mit 2 oder 4 Rädern


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juni 2010)

Das biken lässt einem ja kaum noch Zeit für anderes, Frau hat ja auch noch nen Vollzeitjob, Haushalt und einen Freund der nicht erwachsen wird.
Also Bücher wenn das Wetter schlecht ist (habe gerade Anna Karenina in der neuesten Übersetzung am Wickel), gutes Essen (das große Kind kann zum Glück gut kochen), mit Freunden zusammensitzen, grillen, lästern. Shoppen, ja klar in Radläden. Alles andere läuft auf Sparflamme wie klettern und laufen.
Motorräder schon vor ein paar Jahren verkauft, es wurden jährlich immer weniger Kilometer, irgendwann lohnte sich das Ganze nicht mehr. Letztes Jahr dann auch die Ausrüstung abgegeben. Aber manchmal vermisse ich meine Moppeds schon.


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Juni 2010)

...fotografieren hatte ich ganz vergessen - und steiff minibären sammeln - kicher


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja mal interessant, was ihr sonst noch für Hobbies habt 
Wenn ich mal nicht auf dem Rad sitze, oder es regenet, wie in den letzten Tagen, dann mache ich noch sowas hier


----------



## Nuala (2. Juni 2010)

Neben dem Biken mache ich noch 3x Woche Ashtanga-Yoga. Gerne würde ich sagen, dass Wellenreiten und Snowboarden auch noch zu meinen Hobbies zählt, aber da wir weder in den Bergen noch am Meer wohnen, sind das wohl eher urlaubsbeschäftigungen  
Ansonsten lese ich viel und gerne, koche mit Freunden, mache gerne Touren mit dem Bulli...  Ach ja, darf man Prosecco mit Aperol als "Hobby" bezeichnen?!


----------



## Vaena (2. Juni 2010)

Marathons rennen, Klettern (leider jetzt etwas weniger wegen Jobwechsel), meine Ponies reiten (hoffentlich bald wieder mehr), Unkrautrupfen...also letzteres ist eigentlich kein Hobby, aber machen muss ich es trotzdem jeden Tag, wenn ich am Ende des Sommers Erdbeeren ernten will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

gibts da Anleitungen dazu?

Man sind die toll!!!

RESPEKT!


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal interessant, was ihr sonst noch für Hobbies habt
> Wenn ich mal nicht auf dem Rad sitze, oder es regenet, wie in den letzten Tagen, dann mache ich noch sowas hier



Das da oben war hierzu gemeint!


----------



## Fie (2. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> gibts da Anleitungen dazu?
> 
> Man sind die toll!!!
> 
> RESPEKT!



Dem schließe ich mich an! Wie geil (Verzeihung) ist das denn???


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

*lol* Fie, ich wollte zuerst schei++++ sind die schön schreiben und habs mir dann verkniffen


----------



## Fie (2. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> *lol* Fie, ich wollte zuerst schei++++ sind die schön schreiben und habs mir dann verkniffen



So in etwa, wollten sich in meinem Kopf auch Worte bilden, aber dann flutschte doch "geil" herraus. Aber mit Verlaub, das ist es auch!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Juni 2010)

ja, find´die auch super schön !!!


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2010)

Danke schön  

Da gibt es schon eine Anleitung dazu. Muss ich mal raussuchen und dann sage ich es euch. 

Zur Zeit mache ich einen Charme Quilt (siehe unten). Der besteht aus mind. 250 verschiedenen Stoffen und nur einer kommt doppelt vor. Sowas haben früher die Mütter für ihre Kinder genäht und wenn die mal krank waren, dann konnten die den doppelten Stoff suchen  Witzig, oder


----------



## MelleD (2. Juni 2010)

Respekt für die Geduld dafür, ich krieg schon zuviel, wenn ich nen Faden durch die Öse durchfriemeln muss.
Wie lange sitzt man an einem Quilt?


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2010)

Zwischen zwei Monaten und ein bis zwei Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (2. Juni 2010)

sind die schön!!! Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Fie (2. Juni 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> sind die schön!!! Ich bin begeistert!



Absolut, das haut mich echt um!!!



*GENIAL!!!*


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2010)

meine Aktivitäten ausser Familie und Job 
fast alles was mit Schnee 










und....


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2010)

und....
Bergen zu tun hat 




und dazu noch zur Abwechslung ü-40-Jazz-Dance


----------



## Stemmel (4. Juni 2010)

anna94 schrieb:


> Huhu ,
> neben dem biken , ist das mein Hobby : Hundesport
> 
> 
> ...




HUNDESPORT ist ein weitreichender Oberbegriff... Was genau denn da? 

VPG, FH, Agility, THS, Obedience, FlyBall.....


----------



## anna94 (4. Juni 2010)

Hi , 
@Stemmel : Du kennst dich in dem Thema aus ?! 
Mache hauptsächlich VPG (mit Prüfungen) und Obedience eher als Ergänzung 

LG Anna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2010)

Jetzt musste ich erst mal google bemühen, um rauszufinden worüber ihr euch da unterhaltet 
Für alle anderen ebenso Ahnungslosen:
VPG = Vielseitigkeitsprüfung für Gebrauchshunde

btw: "Gebrauchshunde" hört sich irgendwie fies an


----------



## Stemmel (4. Juni 2010)

@anna94 
Ja, kann man so sagen. Habe zwar selbst keinen eigenen Hund geführt, war aber 11 Jahre lang im Vorstand eines Hundesportvereines tätig (DVG). Hatte angefangen, die Rottweiler-Hündin meiner Eltern auszubilden und musste das aber aus Zeitgründen meiner Mutter übergeben. Bin dann im Vorstand hängen geblieben und habe noch einige Freunde aus dieser Zeit und daher auch noch Interesse am Hundesport. Jetzt aber eher Rassebezogen. Wobei ich den VPG-Sport präferiere! 

Man findet mich überwiegend beim SV und beim BK. 

Dein Hund hat SV-Papiere? Rüde oder Hündin? Zwingername? Die Sache mit dem Zwingernamen ist so ein Hobby von mir. Ich liebe es zu verfolgen, wie sich Welpen entwickeln und wie die Verwandschaft dazu ist. 

@scylla 
"Schön ist, was dem Gebrauch dient. (Rittmeister von Stephanitz)"


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juni 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ach ja, darf man Prosecco mit Aperol als "Hobby" bezeichnen?!



definitiv! ein sehr lustiges Hobby sogar

andere Hobbies? ja eigentlich Klettern; am Sportklettern ist mir seit ich da beruflich viel zu tun hab mit ein bisschen der Ehrgeiz verloren gegangen...

aber da gibt es ja noch Ice&Trad. - lebend komm ich hier ja eh nicht raus

ahhso, und Schifoan, des is as leiwandste

meine Tochter lass ich als Hobby mal aussen vor


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juni 2010)

..tochter und familie würd´ich auch nicht als hobby bezeichnen ......fehlt grad noch , dass einer seine arbeit als hobby ansieht : von wegen :hach , und meine büro ablage is auch eins meine hobbies - lol ----


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juni 2010)

Na, wenn jemand eines seiner Hobbys zum Beruf machen kann, warum nicht? Leider können das wohl die wenigsten hier.

@barbarissima: war die letzten Tage nicht da und sehe gerade die Quilts. Respekt, phantastisch! Ich kriege auf ner Nähmaschine keine gerade Naht zustande. Und das, wo meine Urgroßmutter Schneiderin war. Wenn sie noch lebte, würde sie dich glatt adoptieren!


----------



## ActionBarbie (7. Juni 2010)

> Na, wenn jemand eines seiner Hobbys zum Beruf machen kann, warum nicht?  Leider können das wohl die wenigsten hier.



Ist in der Regel eine brotlose Kunst, leider. Zudem, macht das Hobby noch immer Spaß, wenn man sein Geld verdient? Dann muss mans nämlich auch machen, wenn man keine Lust dazu hat.

Egal ob Sport oder Musik, zu dem bedeutet das auch oft der Weg in die Selbstständigkeit... ne ne, mein Hobby soll mir Spaß machen ich will damit kein Geld verdienen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich hatte da u.a. den ollen Messner, den Olaf Rieg, die Huber-Brüder im Kopf. Bei den Bergsteigern scheint sich Spass und Geld ab und an ja in Einklang bringen zu lassen.


----------



## Nuala (7. Juni 2010)

mit yoga geht´s auch


----------



## Principiante (7. Juni 2010)

Hi!
Da ich gestern gerade wieder unter Wasser war, wollte ich auch mal mein Hobby dazutun.
Tauchen ist meine zweite Leidenschaft, obwohl ich leider sagen muss, es schleift ganz schön zur Zeit...
Gestern war auch nur tauchen angesagt, weil ein Segelkamerad etwas im See verloren hatte.

Aber es macht schon spaß, natürlich in südlichen Gefilden weitaus mehr. 

...Biken ist irgendwie trotzdem der Hit....

Viele liebe Grüße,
Principiante!



...............


Suche UMF Freddy , 15' Größe


----------



## Qland (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich nähe Kinder und Damenshirts www.qland.eu und fahre Crosseinrad.
Früher bin ich auch Moped gefahren(CB 450 N und eine seven fifty),habe es aber wegen der Familie aufgegeben.
Gruß Qland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (7. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen,

meine weiteren hobbies: beachvolleyball und taiko. taiko spiele ich seit 1,5 jahren und hatte mein erstes konzert im mai. anbei ein paar bilder davon.

taiko: japanisches trommeln. sehr anstrengend, aber einfach nur klasse


----------



## velo1981 (7. Juni 2010)

huhu,

mein anderen Hobbies: laufen, klettern, Mukkibude bei schlechtwetter, Freunde treffen, events aller Art mit Freunden organisieren (letztes Mal gings auf allen Viern durch die kluterthöhle www.kluterthoehle.de/index.php?article_id=1 ...xxtreme tour), badminton... mein hund kommt einfach mit, der ist aber eher ein Kumpel als ein Hobby...ach ja lesen auch, gerade lese ich viel Terry Pratchett...


Irgendwie hab ich Bock, alles mögliche auszuprobieren, mir ist auch schnell langweilig zu hause und dann fällt mir die Decke auf den Kopf. Ich brauch wirklich Abwechslung und Imput. Im Sommer zb fahre ich das erste Mal in die Berge. Da ist Rafting, Radeln und klettern geplant. Mal sehen. Bin schon aufgeregt wie hulle...

Tauchen find ich interessant, aber irgendwie hab ich schon Respekt vor großen Fischen, auch wenn sie total harmlos sind...Früher als Teeny hab ich mal Gitarre gespielt, aber ich war immer zu faul zum üben und habe es nicht zum großen Orchester geschafft...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juni 2010)

@ Principiante:
Hast den Manta selber fotografiert? So toll zu beobachten, leider selten zu sehen :-(  Tauchen in den Tropen ist wirklich super, war jetzt aber auch schon lang nicht mehr. Ich fürchte nur, ich bin für nähere Reviere echt versaut, weil die letzten Tauchgänge in der Südsee waren, aber das war der Hammer!!! ))


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Principiante:
> Hast den Manta selber fotografiert? So toll zu beobachten, leider selten zu sehen :-(  Tauchen in den Tropen ist wirklich super, war jetzt aber auch schon lang nicht mehr. Ich fürchte nur, ich bin für nähere Reviere echt versaut, weil die letzten Tauchgänge in der Südsee waren, aber das war der Hammer!!! ))



Also ich komme irgend wann mal auf die Malediven, 3 Wochen! Die findet ihr mich dann nur unter Wasser in der Dauerdeko !

Ich bin hier leider mittlerweile auch zum Urlaubstaucher mutiert, weil es einfach keinen betauchbaren See mehr gibt, den man unter 100 km zum Tauchen erreicht . Die Kälte hat mich bisher nie wirklich geschockt, ich hab meinen ersten Freiwassertauchgang mit 17 Jahren im November im Nasstauchanzug meines Mannes (damals noch Freund) gemacht, der mir gefühlte 3 Nummern zu groß war. Fernsteinsee in Österreich war ich auch schon, allerdings trocken!

Wo ich auf jeden Fall öfter hinfahre ist die Makady Bay in Ägypten, die haben noch ein Hausriff, da gibts Non Limit und ich kann mit meinem Mann nach dem Check Tauchgang alleine gehen. Es gibt nämlich nichts schlimmeres als Rudeltauchen mit Tauchern, die keine sind und nach 30 Minuten ihre Pulle leer haben, weil sie Disko unter Wasser tanzen und dann muss man mit hoch


----------



## Jule (8. Juni 2010)

Mein total uncooles anderes Hobby....


----------



## Vaena (8. Juni 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Mein total uncooles anderes Hobby....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 189233
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 189234





*auchhabenwill* 
ich find die total putzig...wenn mein Freund doch bloss keine Allergie hätte.


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juni 2010)

Meeries kann ich zwei Stück unser eigen nennen, aber dass ist dann eher das Hobby der Kiddies, wobei... wenns ums sauber machen geht sie dann wohl doch eher mir gehören


----------



## Jule (8. Juni 2010)

@Vaena: Noch ein Bild für dich...


So, genug Knuddel-Kram.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch Urlaubstaucherin, aber bekennend, ich find kaltes Wasser ätzend. In Ägypten gibt´s schon noch paar nette Plätze. Leider gibt´s immer weniger Großfisch. Auf unserer letzten Tauchkreufahrt 2008 haben wir keinen einzigen Hai gesehen, nicht mal an Elphinstone und wir waren an den ganzen berühmten Riffen! Aber dann beim Hotelaufenthalt bei Marsa Alam einen Walhai bei der Ausfahrt und ein Manatee! 
Ich möcht jetzt mal Thailand probieren, da gab´s vor paar Monaten einen super Bericht im Fernsehen. Viele, viele Mantas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juni 2010)

Ich find ja immer noch, das mit dem Großfisch ist Glückssache, letztes Jahr an der Makadi Bay sind sie rausgefahren an Panoramariff, kamen zurück und haben nichts dolles gesehen an Großfisch, aber mein Mann und ich hatten am Hausriff die schönsten Adlerrochen .

Ich brauche aber nicht unbedingt Großfisch, ich kann auch stundenlang den kleinen Fischis zugucken und bin ganz fasziniert von dem Klitzekleingetier was man so noch findet 

Nicht klein, aber trotzdem schön:


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juni 2010)

Da geb ich dir schon recht, aber ab und zu mal ein Hammerhai oder ein Manta oder sowas ist schon das Salz in der Suppe! Was auch wirklich super ist, ist mit Seehunden zu tauchen!


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir schon recht, aber ab und zu mal ein Hammerhai oder ein Manta oder sowas ist schon das Salz in der Suppe! Was auch wirklich super ist, ist mit Seehunden zu tauchen!



Klar, ab und zu mal so ein Highlight ist schon geil! Dass es weniger geworden ist, schiebe ich zum Teil schon dem teils dilettantischen Tauchtourismus zu. Manche wissen einfach nicht, wie man sich unter Wasser zu benehmen hat. Nichts anfassen, nicht mit den Flossen im Sand wühlen oder gar mit einem Flossenschlag ganze Korallenblöcke niedermähen... diese Liste ist beliebig erweiterbar. Ich habe mittlerweile schon alles gesehen und frage mich wie der ein oder andere zu seinem Brevet gekommen ist


----------



## Principiante (8. Juni 2010)

Hi!

@Pfadfindern: Ja, bei dem Foto mit dem Manta war ich dabei.
( ich habe genau diesen seid vorletztem Jahr auf meinem rechten Bein als Tattoo...)
Und ich kann Dir wirklich nur Thailand empfehlen!
Wenn Du willst, gebe ich Dir eine Adresse von Freunden, die immer dort in der Saison als TL arbeiten und wirklich darauf achten, dass es nicht so ein Rudeltauchen wird. Also keine zu große Gruppe.
Sie sind wirklich nett und arbeiten in der anderen Saisonhälfte immer in Sharm, wo sie auch sehr beliebt sind.
Ich bin ein großer Khao Lak Fan, es zieht meinen Mann und mich immer wieder dahin, auch wenn wir dort nach dem Tsunami viele Freunde verloren haben. Nun, das ist ein anderes Thema.

Also, fahr nach Khao Lak (Südthailand) und geh unbedingt tauchen!
Es gibt dort nichts was es nicht gibt, garantiert!
nebenbei haben die Mantas' dort eine Spannweite bis zu 6 Metern!!!

Mein schönstes Erlebnis überhaupt war ein Schnorcheln mit einem dieser Größe. Es dauerte zwanzig Minuten und er wich nicht von meiner Seite! Einfach unvergesslich!
Hab' mir natürlich schon am Anfang fast in die Hosen geschi..., war schließlich mit dem riesen Teil ganz alleine im Wasser.
So genug,

Übrigens suche ich immer noch ein Freddy 1 in 15'er...
Will auch mal Freeriden wie eine Wilde...
Mein Ghost ist mir dafür zu schade und mein Grossman hat mir zu wenig Federweg... _aua._..
Naja, hab davon eben nicht soviel Ahnung.
Aber ich würde schon gerne mal ein paar höhere Drops springen und so.

Naja, vielleicht hat ja jemand ein FR/DH Bike noch über.

Gruß und immer gut Luft unter dem Reifen an Alle,
Principiante!

P.S.: Das Tauchbild ist im Kulkwitzsee bei Leipzig gemacht worden. Schönes Tauchgewässer, klare Sicht und viel Fisch!
1 Wrack, 1 Flugzeug(Rest-Wrack), mehrere Loren und son' Kram.


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juni 2010)

@jule : ..ich hatte bis vor 5 jahren auch meeries - manchmal bis zu 15 stück ... das kann zur "sucht" werden !!


----------



## Qland (8. Juni 2010)

Hey,
ich hab auch ein paar Fische vom Käpten Iglo in der Tiefkühtruhe.Kleiner Scherz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juni 2010)

totlach `.....


----------



## Honigblume (9. Juni 2010)

Meerschweinchen 

Hab auch 3 von den Freßmaschinen


----------



## Principiante (9. Juni 2010)

Joop, Meerschweinchen find ich auch echt süß. Hatte mal zwei. Jetzt haben wir zwei Katzen. (Weisenkinder)
Eigentlich mag ich alle Tiere... sammle auch immer wieder die Verletzten auf...
Verstehe manchmal nicht, wie man vor Mäuse angst haben kann???
Sind doch drollig.
@ Pfadfindern: Übrigens ist es mein Traum, mal mit Seehunden zu tauchen!
@ Action Barbie: Da gebe ich Dir recht, ich frage mich auch manchmal, wie und wo die Leute das Tauchen erlernt haben... hab' schon die schlimmsten Dinge erlebt!
Der Krokodilfisch sieht geil aus!

So, geh jetzt mit meinem Mann fliegen ( ist nämlich sein Hobby, Modellfliegen ), danach geh ich biken...juchuh, geiles Wetter!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab in Australien angefangen, mit einem super Tauchlehrer, mein Mann und ich ganz allein im Kurs, Theorie ganz entspannt bei uns im Bungalow, besser kann´s nicht laufen.
@Prinicpiante
Für Seehunde kann ich die Baja California empfehlen, kaltes Wasser kennst du ja und so schlimm wie hier ist es auch nicht ganz ;-)
Ich schick dir mal meine mail-adresse, die Thailand Geschichte interessiert mich sehr!


----------



## .floyD (9. Juni 2010)

auch Aquaristik, aber wir haben keinen einzigen Fisch, sondern diesen kleinen Racker im Anhang. Aktuell ca. 4,5cm groß.
Die roten Tierchen sind Red-Fire-Garnelen und schnell genug, um nicht gefressen zu werden. Sind deswegen auch die einzigen Mitbewohner.


----------



## Jule (9. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @jule : ..ich hatte bis vor 5 jahren auch meeries - manchmal bis zu 15 stück ... das kann zur "sucht" werden !!


 
Ja stimmt. 
Meine Wohnung gehört meinen Rädern und meinen Schweinen. Ständig muß man um irgendwas herum turnen. 
Jetzt hab' ich ihnen vor kurzem das hier zusammen gezimmert:
 

Mittlerweile steckt ganz viel Wald in dem Ding (Äste, Blätter, Steine etc.). Ich bringe von meinen Touren immer was neues mit. 

Liebe Grüße!
Jule


----------



## Littlelink (9. Juni 2010)

Andere Hobbies:

Familie
Fußball
Tischtennis
Auto
PS3 mit entsprechender Community ( www.consolezone.de )
Filme
diverse Internetprojekte
alles was technisch ist....und zwangsläufig der Reitsport meiner Frau.


----------



## karmakiller (9. Juni 2010)

Littlelink schrieb:


> Andere Hobbies:
> 
> Familie
> Fußball
> ...





du bist hier *Ladies Only*-Forum


----------



## Littlelink (9. Juni 2010)

Ups, das passiert wenn man sich nur die letzten Beiträge anzeigen lässt neben der Arbeit


----------



## velo1981 (9. Juni 2010)

jetzt heißt es nicht mehr: DU bist Deutschland
sondern: Du bist Ladies Forum...

süß...echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (9. Juni 2010)

Littlelink schrieb:


> Ups, das passiert wenn man sich nur die letzten Beiträge anzeigen lässt neben der Arbeit


 
Naja, immerhin haste den Reitsport deiner Frau erwähnt.
Nur das "zwangsläufig" hätteste weglassen können.


----------



## Principiante (9. Juni 2010)

Da wir bei dem Thema sind...Reiten find ich auch gut.
Wer macht hier sowas?
_Mädels... ich meine natürlich auf Pferden...grins..._


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Juni 2010)

Ich, aber derzeit nicht aktiv. Irgendwie verzettelt man sich mit zuvielen Hobbies und mein Mann hat mit Pferden nix am Hut, außerdem gibt´s wohl kaum ein zeitaufwendigeres Hobby als ein Pferd. Früher bin ich auch bißchen Turnier geritten. Vielleicht such ich mir irgendwann, wenn mir das Radln zum Hals raus hängt und alle todos abgehakt sind, mal wieder eine Reitbeteilung.


----------



## Female (9. Juni 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Da wir bei dem Thema sind...Reiten find ich auch gut.
> Wer macht hier sowas?
> _Mädels... ich meine natürlich auf Pferden...grins..._



*wink* Hier!


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juni 2010)

huiii...sehr schick......für einen trakehner nicht kompakt genug, für einen oldenmuarcher zu sportlich...ein hannoveroohner? 
ich bin früher auch turniere geritten. das ist schon länger her. hab mich mal vor einiger zeit wieder auf ein pferd gesetzt um mein trauma zu überwinden....tahaha....das ging gar nicht mehr. nach 5m trab hatte ich seitenstiche und war fix und fertig. leichttraben war auch nicht drin...ein trauerspiel...hätte nie gedacht, das man das wieder verlernt


----------



## Female (9. Juni 2010)

Ein waschechter Schweizer.  Hat einen Schweizer Brand, ist allerdings hannoveranisch-holsteinisch gezogen (V: Lanthano, MV: Sinclair, aber wen interessiert das hier drin schon *grins*).


----------



## Principiante (10. Juni 2010)

Uihhh, schön!
Ich würde auch gerne mal wieder reiten gehen... naja vielleicht demnächst, wenn wir in der Fränkischen Schweiz zelten gehen.
Dort ist ein ganz netter Pferdehof.
Mal sehen, wenn neben dem Biken noch Zeit bleibt...


----------



## Vaena (10. Juni 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Da wir bei dem Thema sind...Reiten find ich auch gut.
> Wer macht hier sowas?
> _Mädels... ich meine natürlich auf Pferden...grins..._



*ichichich* ...Ok, im Moment weniger, weil das Huftier noch bei meinen Eltern 400km entfernt steht.

Aber das ist genauso wie beim radeln: Am liebsten schnell geradeaus (Galopprennen, Distanz, Fuchsjagd)


----------



## Hummelbrumm (11. Juni 2010)

Wow hier sind aber viele Reiterinnen und ich reihe mich da mal ein!

Ich hab mein kleines dickes Pony jetzt schon ne Ewigkeit und es ist echt der größte Zeitdieb den man sich vorstellen kann.
da bleibt nicht mehr soviel zeit für andere Hobbys aber ich lese noch gerne und viel und bin besessen von Stargate SG1 und Atlantis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (11. Juni 2010)

Ohh...stargate ist gut...ich hab alle Staffeln im Regal 

Reiten würd ich auch mal wieder gerne, bin als Kind mal vom Pferd gefallen und dann hab ich aufgehört. Na ja, aber als Erwachsene noch mal aufs Hottehü...och ich weiß ja nicht, komme mir da ein bisschen peinlich berührt vor, mit den ganzen kleinen Mädchen...


----------



## Stemmel (11. Juni 2010)

Female schrieb:


> Ein waschechter Schweizer.  Hat einen Schweizer Brand, ist allerdings hannoveranisch-holsteinisch gezogen (V: Lanthano, MV: Sinclair, aber wen interessiert das hier drin schon *grins*).



Och, das sag nicht. Zwar kein Reiter und auch kein eigenes Pferd, aber Abstammung ist schon wichtig und interessant.


----------



## Schnitte (12. Juni 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Da wir bei dem Thema sind...Reiten find ich auch gut.
> Wer macht hier sowas?
> _Mädels... ich meine natürlich auf Pferden...grins..._


 
ich hab 1 Pferd, früher mal im Turniersport Springreiten sehr erfolgreich gewesen und nun nur noch Muskelaturtraining ;-)

dann noch Bodypump, Spinning, Rennrad fahren und Squash ;-)


----------



## simplysax (12. Juni 2010)

Wow, schöne Hobbys habt ihr! Manche eben total gegensätzlich. Bin eigentlich auch recht breit aufgestellt, was meine Interessen angeht. Nur leider ist die Zeit sehr knapp. Wenn man selbstständig ist und Familie hat, dann kommen leider viele Dinge einfach zu kurz.

Sportlich mache ich noch Nordic Walking, ja, jetzt nicht die Nase rümpfen, wenn man das richtig macht, ist das ganz schön anstrengend.
Wenn man die Stöcke nur durch den Park trägt natürlich nicht. Joggen & Co. darf ich leider nicht mehr machen, hatte 4 Knie OP's 

Fotografiere sehr gerne. 

Meine größte Leidenschaft ist aber Jazzmusik machen. Ich spiele Saxophon in fast jeder größe, von klitzteklein bis groß und ich mache Jazzgesang. Sammeln tu ich die Dinger auch. Ist so langsam ein Platzproblem, aber es gibt da echt wunderschöne alte Teile, die gei.... klingen. Wenn man da so ein 90jähriges Sax in der Hand hat und drauf spielt, ist das traumhaft. Das Dingen erzählt einem sein bewegtes Leben, die klingen ganz anders, als die neuen. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY5mrGT3Z3E&feature=related"]YouTube- Yanagisawa  Sopranino Saxophone After you've gone[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/user/mossite#p/u/0/H9osVgkl8c8


----------



## schnuess (14. Juni 2010)

Moin Mädels!



Geritten bin ich auch, aber meine Irische Lady ist in Rente aufrgund von Knochenproblemen.
Jetzt radel ich ja dafür......

Aber ist ein feines-wenn auch seeehr zeitintensives Hobby!


LG

schnuess


----------



## Cristina (1. August 2010)

Ein Brückenschlag zu dem anderen geliebten Hobby...

Für mich könnte der Tag ruhig 36 Stunden haben 
*
After Bike:*


 



 


Rapsöl, Olivenöl, Kakaobutter, Kokosnußöl, Macadamianußöl, Sheabutter und Rizinusöl
Reinigt und pflegt zugleich...

Ein Schuß Milch der Cremigkeit willen und für angetrockneten Schlamm, Kettenfett usw. ein wenig Bimsmehl und Mohnsamen. Ein schöner Peelingeffekt.

Damit auch den Dreck beim Abwaschen nicht so auffällt ist die Seife durch med. Buchenkohle dunkel gehalten.
Eine Goldader zieht sich dezent durch die Seife, findet sich im Stempel und in der Banderole wieder.

Aufgehübscht mit einem Stempel, kurzerhand wurde ein Ritzel missbraucht, was sonst...

Mehr auf meinem Blog ;-)
http://cristinaskreativeseite.blogspot.com/

Ich Nähe auch gerne eigentlich liegt mir so ziemlich Alles was mit traditioneller Handarbeit zu tun hat.

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (1. August 2010)

ooooh...die seife mußt du hier reinstellen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466903


----------



## Cristina (1. August 2010)

Danke für den Tip ;-)

LG Cristina


----------



## Thoostbrood (2. August 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> In der Tat, ziemlich cool aber. Das sieht nach Oboe aus.




Klarinette !


----------



## wildbiker (2. August 2010)

Rennrad fahren
meine 5 verfressenen Schweinis



Fotografieren


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. August 2010)

Powershopping. Mädels, es ist *SSV*!!!


----------



## velo rouge (2. August 2010)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!SSV!!!!!!!!!!!!!da bin ich mit bei!!
Ansonsten gerne wandern (die Fronten wechseln und klammheimlich neue Trails entdecken)


----------



## wildbiker (2. August 2010)

Shoppen, besonders Schnäppchen machen, mache ich auch noch ganz gerne...Boah... bin auch grad am Shoppen allerdings Biketeile und kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden...


----------



## Vaena (3. August 2010)

Nur Biketeile???
Ich hab dieses Jahr ein ganzes Rad "geshoppt"


----------



## MelleD (3. August 2010)

Shoppen ist toll, vorallem, wenn SSV ist...
Letztens nen Hemd, Top und so Krams dazu (Kette, Ohrringe etc.) für wenig Geld gekauft, das Frauenherzchen (zumindest meins) freute sich gaaaanz dolle


----------



## Nuala (3. August 2010)

ich war gestern auch ganz doll in shopping laune, habe aber leider nix gefunden (bis auf bommel-tuch) das mich so richtig vom hocker gehauen hat... ich versuche es am samstag noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (3. August 2010)

Naja, im Moment gefällt mir kaum was...
Nur diese weiten Klamotten, Leggins, HotPants, nicht so mein Fall...


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

ich shoppe am liebsten über ebay - jeans , bike klamotten , uhren , schuhe ....gibt zeiten , da si das schon fast ne sucht .....


----------



## wildbiker (3. August 2010)

Vaena schrieb:


> Nur Biketeile???
> Ich hab dieses Jahr ein ganzes Rad "geshoppt"



aus den Biketeilen wird mal ein komplettes Rad... so einfach ist das ... Individualität ist die Devise...


----------



## Vaena (4. August 2010)

@wildbiker: Achso 
Ich hab dafür irgendwie keinen Nerv...und vor allem kann ichs nicht vorher probefahren


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

Ich kann kein Bike probefahren, denn das würde dem Shopbesitzer nicht gefallen...  

Zur Zeit shoppe ich mal wieder Klamotten, die ich nicht brauche und Bikes, die ich natürlich unbedingt brauche. Für jedes Terrain und jedes Wetter ein anderes.


----------



## Veloce (4. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich kann kein Bike probefahren, denn das würde dem Shopbesitzer nicht gefallen...
> 
> Zur Zeit shoppe ich mal wieder Klamotten, die ich nicht brauche und Bikes, die ich natürlich unbedingt brauche. Für jedes Terrain und jedes Wetter ein anderes.



Das ist doch ne sehr schlüssige Erklärung für ne ausgeprägte Fahr- und
Testleidenschaft 
So  sind zehn Räder nicht viel   .


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

Meine Rede!


----------



## Vaena (4. August 2010)

Oh, da hab ich ja richtig Glück mit den Händlern hier.
Der eine hätte mir sogar extra fürs Probefahren ein Bike zusammengebaut...entweder die kennen mich nicht oder die sind sehr kundenfreundlich.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (7. August 2010)

Ein weiteres Hobby von mir ist der Amateurfunk. Wenn das Wetter mal nicht zum Biken "zu schlecht" ist kann man sich dann die Zeit am Funkgerät ganz gut vertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (8. August 2010)

Interessanter Thread! 

Bei mir ist leider kein Shopping-Gen vorhanden, außer es handelt sich um Fahrradtteile... wobei das in letzter Zeit auch nachgelassen hat wegen Zeit- und Geldmangel. Grund für beides ist mein neuestes Hobby: Eine Ducati Monster... 

Ansonsten Bücher... 
Reisen...
Wandern...
Fotografie  und Bildbearbeitung...
Tassen und einen Kühlschrankmagneten aus Urlaubsorten sammeln
Freunde treffen, Partie machen und alles, was man halt mit Freunden sonst noch so macht... Kino, Konzerte, Restaurants, Kneipen, Cafés etc.

Mehr nicht.


----------



## heupferd (8. August 2010)

Schwimmen - am liebsten im See. Ich habe vor 3 Jahren mit dem Kraulen angefangen und tat mir anfangs mit der Atmung und dem Bewegungsablauf (Beine werden hier anders bewegt als beim  Biken ).
Inzwischen durchkraule ich den See -2km- und nenne es auch mein "Meditationsschwimmen". Fühle mich halt super entspannt danach.

Aquaristik  - lerne immer wieder dazu

Kraft-und Kampfsport - hauptsächlich im Winter


----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)




----------



## Principiante (12. November 2010)

Hi!

Hab gestern ein wenig Fechten gesehen, find ich irgendwie gut und faszinierend.
Macht das Eine von Euch?

Würde ich irgendwie auch mal probieren wollen... hat was, ..._so die Erinnerung an Zoro_

LG, Principiante!


----------



## undefined (12. November 2010)

@ principante: ja, ich hab während meines studiums mit dem fechten angefangen. is echt eine geniale sportart!!! solltest du auf jeden fall mal probieren...


----------



## xxxFabixxx (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Danke erstmal dass ihr meinen Fred anschaut. Ich hoffe ihr interessiert euch für das schöne Hobby, die Aquaristik. Oder ihr wollt einfach mehr erfahren. 

http://www.aquaplace-Forum.Co.de
http://www.aquaplace-Forum.Co.de

Ich habe ein Forum angefangen, in welchem es um Fische, Pflanzen geht. Wenn ihr irgendwelche Fragen habt, stellt sie einfach. Ich, oder ein Anderer meines Forums wird antworten. 

Ich hoffe, meine Community wächst noch ein wenig. 

Hier nochmal die Adresse:
http://www.aquaplace-Forum.Co.de
http://www.aquaplace-Forum.Co.de
http://www.aquaplace-Forum.Co.de
http://www.aquaplace-Forum.Co.de

Gruß, euer Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lykanth (26. Juli 2011)

...neben Radfahren sind meine 'Hobbies' studieren und arbeiten ._. ... 
...na gut und bissi Lesen und Musik hören 

Davor habe ich Tennis und Karate gemacht, sowies Fitnesstudio. Musste ich nun leider alles aufgeben :\


----------



## velo rouge (28. Juli 2011)

Hehehe,
ich hab noch ein anderes kostspieliges Hobby,das seit der Bike-Liebe in den letzten drei Jahren etwas gelitten hat.....
Aber nun wars endlich mal wieder soweit!!! und das eine lässt sich diesesmal mit dem anderen verbinden


----------



## Nuala (28. Juli 2011)

velo rouge schrieb:


> Hehehe,
> ich hab noch ein anderes kostspieliges Hobby,das seit der Bike-Liebe in den letzten drei Jahren etwas gelitten hat.....
> Aber nun wars endlich mal wieder soweit!!! und das eine lässt sich diesesmal mit dem anderen verbinden





was ist das denn? eine luftpumpe?


----------



## Lykanth (28. Juli 2011)

mich würde der 1/2 sleeve ja ma interessieren :>

..aber die Zeichnungsart kenn ich irgendwoher.. nur kA obs der selbe Inker is.. ^^


----------



## velo rouge (28. Juli 2011)

Yes!! 100 Punkte!


----------



## IceQ- (28. Juli 2011)

Mit Freunden treffen (wie originell)
und noch besser:

Studieren woohohohooo....

naja normales halt.

Im Winter wird auf Squashen ausgewichen.


----------



## Spatz79 (1. August 2011)

meine anderen Hobbys sind Bogenschiessen und Kraftsport.


----------



## Veloce (28. Februar 2012)

Diese  sechs  65 cm Nylons über eine  Fichtendecke gespannt sind mir schon viele Jahre treu . Gerade die südamerikanische und spanische Musik
mag ich gerne spielen . Nur die Nägel für den schönen Anschlag zu erhalten ist mit demSchrauberhandwerk schon mal ne Herrausforderung  .


----------



## Katinka87 (28. Februar 2012)

ah cooler thread 
meine anderen Hobbys im moment sind "Arbeiten", Klamotten( Schuhe), Auto  am liebsten den kleinen roten =)


----------



## scarecrow (29. Februar 2012)

Ich klettere noch neben dem MTB und gehe noch zum Fitness.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (29. Februar 2012)

Und iiiiich... 
kaum zu glauben aber ich HASSE Shopping! 

Meine bzw unsere  weiteren Hobbies sind Snowboarden und unsere Autos...





Wobei das MTB einen immer höheren Stellenwert annimmt, wo ich aber absolut nichts dagegen habe


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Februar 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Und iiiiich...
> kaum zu glauben aber ich HASSE Shopping!
> 
> Meine bzw unsere  weiteren Hobbies sind Snowboarden und unsere Autos...
> ...


is das en VR6 ?


----------



## mara174 (29. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> is das en VR6 ?



nein ist ein sparsamer 1.9er TDI  
Zur Zeit aber laut wie ein VR6


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Februar 2012)

schade...haben aber einen schönen Kland die dinger und spaß zu fahren macht es auch  Mein Ex hat noch nen getuneten VR6 motor (um die 200PS) von seinem alten Passat daheim stehen un will den wenn er mal "Zeit und Geld" hat in nen 1er Golf einbauen  Schon bissel krank ich wär eher für Corrado gewesen


----------



## mara174 (29. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> schade...haben aber einen schönen Kland die dinger und spaß zu fahren macht es auch  Mein Ex hat noch nen getuneten VR6 motor (um die 200PS) von seinem alten Passat daheim stehen un will den wenn er mal "Zeit und Geld" hat in nen 1er Golf einbauen  Schon bissel krank ich wär eher für Corrado gewesen



Hihi ja Corrado wär auch was , find' ich auch "schick".

Ob man das jetzt "krank" nennen kann, ist aber eben eine teure und zeitaufwendige Geschichte....Hobby eben


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Februar 2012)

Naja gehen tut das schon aber mir gehts eher um das gewicht pro PS  Der 1er Golf wiegt mal locker 400kg weniger als der passat und somit find ich 210 PS für nen 800kg Golf schon heftig  Sowas bringt man einfach nicht mehr auf die straße deswegen find ichs übertrieben 
Aber en schön gecleanter 1er golf is auch was schickes


----------



## mara174 (29. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Naja gehen tut das schon aber mir gehts eher um das gewicht pro PS  Der 1er Golf wiegt mal locker 400kg weniger als der passat und somit find ich 210 PS für nen 800kg Golf schon heftig  Sowas bringt man einfach nicht mehr auf die straße deswegen find ichs *übertrieben*
> Aber en schön gecleanter 1er golf is auch was schickes



geb' ich dir Recht!


----------



## Jasi (4. März 2012)

hmm..ich gerne a weng klettern(noch Anfängerin^^), wandern und schau mir gern Horrorfilme an  außerdem liebe ich Tiere


----------



## alet08 (5. März 2012)

Jasi schrieb:


> hmm..ich gerne a weng klettern(noch Anfängerin^^), wandern und schau mir gern Horrorfilme an  außerdem liebe ich Tiere




kleine Empfehlung: http://www.weekend-of-fear.com/
Ist ja auch nicht soweit weg...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (5. März 2012)

Schlittenhunderennen 4er Klasse

Und Bikejöring <----Ersthobby

dann noch Fotografie/Bildbearbeitung


----------



## Katinka87 (5. März 2012)

coole Hobbys!


----------



## wildbiker (8. März 2012)

Seit Ende letzten Jahres Longboard fahren...


----------



## karmakiller (8. März 2012)

Longboard-Fahren scheint der super-coole Mega-Trend dieses Jahr zu sein 
mich nerven die (Downhill-)Boarder hier in Waldes-Nähe (Teerstraße hoch in den Wald), bin mir sicher, dass es in kurzer Zeit zu Konflikten kommen wird und dann werden wieder alle über einen Kamm geschoren, auch die bösen Biker...


----------



## wildbiker (8. März 2012)

Ich finde bei uns in der Gegend wird das nicht so gehypt und so viele fahren hier noch nicht...und Biker werden hier auch nicht behindert...eher wird man blöd angeschaut, wenn man hier mitm Board oder Bike fährt.


----------



## karmakiller (8. März 2012)

Das kann auch daran liegen, dass es hier in Koblenz sogar einen speziellen Long-Board-Shop gibt
also hier ist der Hype in vollem Gange und wenn ich dann sehe, dass 16-jährige ohne Helm/sonstige Protektoren da üben 

vor mir ist letztens einer gefahren, der hatte geschätzte 60km/h drauf, mein Tacho war bei ca 45km/h und ich bin hinter ihm geblieben 
ich find's Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (14. März 2012)

Sind diese Longboards eigentlich auch Skatepark-tauglich?


----------



## kid77 (14. März 2012)

Bei mir sind es: Laufen und Golfen.


----------



## Zanne (14. März 2012)

Hobbys außer mountain biken? Außer dem was für uns so üblich ist (shoppen, Klamotten) lauf ich gern auch mal einen Marathon, aber mehr ums zu schaffen und nicht um zu gewinnen.  Dann noch Yoga, schwimmen, bei Gabor viel Geld ausgeben, und die drei S: Salsa, Sushi, Sex.


----------



## mara174 (14. März 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Schlittenhunderennen 4er Klasse
> 
> Und Bikejöring <----Ersthobby
> 
> dann noch Fotografie/Bildbearbeitung



Hey, richtig Klasse!!!

Auf welche Geschwindigkeiten kommt man da so?
Im Schnee oder auch im Wald.


Sent from my (e)i(er)Phone


----------



## 00helga (16. März 2012)

Heeyyyy, von mir gibts auch Senf dazu:
Eigentlich gibts bei mir ausser DH fahren nicht viele Hobbies, die davon großartig abweichen: Rennrad und BMX - Freestyle sprich Park & Dirt und Race... (den Double hab ich letzte Woche endlich bezwungen)





Wenn im Winter mal gar nichts mehr geht, schwing ich die Pinsel und dabei entsteht dann sowas...






und weil das ja noch nicht kreativ genug ist, schreib ich ab und zu auch irgendwelche texte... (lyrik, prosa, innovative sachen?!  )

taddaaa!!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (16. März 2012)

00helga schrieb:


> .....und BMX - Freestyle sprich Park & Dirt und Race... (den Double hab ich letzte Woche endlich bezwungen)



Cooles Bild 
Das gehört eigentlich mal zu den "Ladies und Ihre Bikes in action"


----------



## MissQuax (16. März 2012)

sonstiger Sport (Joggen, Fitness-Studio, Schwimmen, Reiten) Lesen, ein bestimmtes Browser-Game.


----------



## -KamiKatze- (16. März 2012)

Sport im Fitnessstudio, vor allem Body Pump und Spinning


----------



## VeloWoman (16. März 2012)

@mara174 Naja, bergab war ich da schon mit max. 50km/h bisher und ja, Hund vorneweg. Im Schnee hatte ich bei dem Dreiergespann max. 40km/h, aber da stand ich auf der Bremse..also Bremsmatte!

Durchschnitttechnisch liege ich momentan im flachen Gelände mit Bike/Hund bei 28km/h auf 7km...aber bin gerade stark in der Steigerung.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. März 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Schlittenhunderennen 4er Klasse
> 
> Und Bikejöring <----Ersthobby
> 
> [/IMG]



Hey, es gibt ja echt abgefahrene Hobbies!  Wusste garnicht, dass es für sowas wie YY-Jöring sogar Wettbewerbe gibt! Echt cool. Hast du da sowas wie nen Panikhaken, falls der Hund was "Interessantes" neben der Spur findet? Gibt ja schon beim Schlittentraining bzw. Wagerltraining im Sommer manchmal Unfälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. März 2012)

Zu meinen anderen Hobbies zählen meine Familie, Laufen, Inlineskaten, im Internet surfen, Gitarre quälen, und ne grosse Klappe riskieren.


----------



## VeloWoman (19. März 2012)

große Klappe riskieren..lach....DAS könnte ich auch noch als Zweithobby mit angeben...

@Pfadfinderin Japp gibt nen Paniksnap, aber den kriegste bei den Geschwindigkeiten eh nicht betätigt. 
Und leider ist Deutschland intern. gesehen auch net soo gut bei beim Bikejöring. Denn die Leute rekrutieren sich nicht wie in den anderen Ländern aus den MTBlern zum Hund sondern vom Sofahund zum Bikejörer. Da vergeht halt mehr Zeit eh man...ähh..Frau..fahren kann


----------



## wildbiker (19. März 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Sind diese Longboards eigentlich auch Skatepark-tauglich?



Ich denk schon, habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert...
Ahja, mit der DSLR fotografieren tu ich ab und an auch noch..


----------

